# [DEMARRAGE] revoir les erreurs (résolu)

## Monstros

bonjour,

apres une longue période d'abbandon de linux, voilà que je m'y remet doucement.

Je viens d'install gentoo, et j'ai même réussi à redémarrer dans mon système installé. Celà étant, il y a des erreurs au démarrage, mais elles défilent trop vite donc je ne peux pas les voir... Y a-t-il un moyen de revoir tout ça ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci.

Pour remonter dans la console, ya la touche ScrollLock (Arrêt défilement) qui sert à ça  :Wink:  (et tu montes/descends avec PgUp et PgDown)

----------

## davidou2a

Salut, avec 109 messages postés ici tu ne sais pas qu'il faut formater les titres? pourrais tu relire les regles dans les post-its 

Merçi  :Wink: 

Puis pour voir les erreur bah y'a les log   :Rolling Eyes:  et le defilement   :Rolling Eyes: 

*** EDIT ***

Grilled By geekounet   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Monstros

désolé pour le titre, j'ai certes 109 messages, mais le plus récent datait d'il y a 2 ans, j'ai quelque peu oublié la norme. J'ai donc corrigé mon titre.

Concernant l'arrêt défilement, il ne fonctionne pas pendant cette phase là (le démarrage). Je ne peux rien arrêter, rien demonter. J'ai oublié quelque chose dans le kernel ? Peut-être... D'un autre coté, je n'aimerai pas qu'on puisse faire ce qu'on veut avant d'avoir entré le moindre mot de passe pour se loguer...

Et pour les logs... Où puis-je trouver celui du démarrage ?

edit : En fait, le Arrêt defil fonctionne, mais je n'arrive pas à viser correctement, et l'utilisation de n'importe quelle touche du clavier annule l'arrêt du défilement, je ne peux donc pas monter/descendre.

----------

## kopp

Me semble que tu retrouves tous les messages du noyau au boot dans dmesg

----------

## Monstros

Ha oui c'est ça ! Merci !

----------

## gbetous

C'est vrai que c'est une bonne question !

Mais dans le dmesg on trouvera les erreur noyau, certes, mais pas les differentes erreurs de config, qui correspondent aux couleurs orange et rouge dans l'interminable liste des boots. Si qqu'un sait comme les retrouver, je suis preneur !

----------

## kopp

Hum, ça devrait être dans les logs généraux, mais j'avoue que c'est en général pas très bavard quand ça plante. En général ça te dit démon lancé, démon arrété et basta cosi.

EDIT : 

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.  
> 
> # Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the 
> 
> # app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably
> ...

 

Peut-être que ça peut aider...

----------

## geekounet

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que c'est une bonne question !
> 
> Mais dans le dmesg on trouvera les erreur noyau, certes, mais pas les differentes erreurs de config, qui correspondent aux couleurs orange et rouge dans l'interminable liste des boots. Si qqu'un sait comme les retrouver, je suis preneur !

 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ça se remonte avec le ScrollLock (mais chez moi non plus ça veut pas sur le laptop, à cause du framebuffer je crois), sinon ya le RC_BOOTLOG dans /etc/conf.d/rc. Et sinon sur la Gentoo/FreeBSD, je retrouve l'intégralité de l'init dans mes logs (avec les couleurs et tout), mais c'est une particularité de la FreeBSD je pense (ou ptêt du baselayout 2.0 ? à vérifier).

----------

## davidou2a

En mode Interactif peut etre  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

J'ai mis BOOTLOG="yes", emergé "showconsole", et voici le log que j'ai dans /var/log/boot.msg :

```

 * Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/sda2: clean, 8883/1224000 files, 171173/2443888 blocks (check in 4 mounts)

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...

/dev/sda1: clean, 34/26104 files, 8357/104388 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

  [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

  [ ok ]

 * Updating environment ...

  [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

  [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

  [ ok ]

```

Ca répond tout à fait à la question !!!

----------

## geekounet

Le problème du BOOTLOG c'est qu'il ne donne pas la première partie du boot du démarrage d'init au remontage en r/w des partitions, pour ça que je le trouve pas top.

----------

## kopp

y a le problème du framebuffer qui reinitialise et empèche de remonter plus haut quand il est lancé dès le boot, et aussi le lancement de Xorg qui coupe le buffer....

Pi en général, les script rc sont pas très bavard niveau log je trouve.

----------

## loopx

Pour les logs, j'utilise "dmesg" et /var/log/messages (qui provient du service syslog-ng)...

Tout est dans ce dernier fichier ...

----------

## swilmet

Sinon, pour rendre certains scripts init un peu plus verbeux, il y a l'option RC_VERBOSE dans /etc/conf.d/rc :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # RC_VERBOSE will make init scripts more verbose. Only networking scripts
> 
> # really use this at this time, and this is useful for trouble shooting
> ...

 

Voilà, si ça peut servir...

----------

